# Chanel's breeder is expecting a litter



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel's sister, Star, was bred with Stormy, her prized male doggy. She is expecting her first litter October 20, 2005.

I live in California. The breeder is Martha Thomas and she lives in Yucca Valley, CA.

Just wanted to let you guys know.

~Elegant


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 7 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Chanel's sister, Star, was bred with Stormy, her prized male doggy.  She is expecting her first litter October 20, 2005.
> 
> I live in California.  The breeder is Martha Thomas and she lives in Yucca Valley, CA.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is there a link so we can see when the puppies are born?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

She doesn't have a web site, but her address and phone number are on the American Maltese Association page o the breeder's list.

She once told me that she doesn't like to post pics because they give the wrong impression of the look of the dog, so she has chosen not to create a site. Although she will send a pic of the pups per your request. If you would like her email info let me know and PM me.

She show her dogs and raises her pups in her home.

~Elegant


----------

